# Cheap ssd- Transcend or ADATA??



## Confused_user (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok, so my old 160gb HDD is on it's way out, and I'm thinking of buying an SSD to use it as my boot drive. 
Budget-4800, not a penny more.
So far I've found these two to be within my budget...
ADATA Premier Pro SP600 128 GB Internal Hard Drive - ADATA: Flipkart.com

and

Transcend 128 GB SSD SSD Internal Hard Drive (TS128GSSD340) - Transcend: Flipkart.com

Are these any good?? My usage... Mainly the OS and 2-3 Games at a time on the SSD, rest running off of the old HDD.
Since i have only a SATA II motherboard, I guess I don't need extreme performance.. reliability is what I'm looking for.


My specs-
i5 2310
8GB ram
corsair cx430
Gigabyte h61m-s1
Zotac GTX 660


Hoping to buy within this week


----------



## seamon (Jun 1, 2014)

No use buying cheaps SSDs. They have a very high failure rate(especially ADATA). Consider Plextor,Samsung,Crucial,Intel and the sort.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 1, 2014)

No to both. Why not consider SSHD drives??


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 1, 2014)

second hand new intel ssd drives from ebay
got a 120gb intel 520 @ 4500


----------



## seamon (Jun 1, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> No to both. Why not consider SSHD drives??



They still won't provide the speed and latency of a true SSD. They are at best twice better than mechanical drives. SSDs are 5 times better than mechanical drives.

- - - Updated - - -



kARTechnology said:


> second hand new intel ssd drives from ebay
> got a 120gb intel 520 @ 4500



Second hand SSDs are usually a bad idea. This is because you don't know what the previous owner did to the drive. If the previous owner had say tortured the SSD by writing abusive(1 TB-2 TB) amounts of data per day for 2-3 weeks then your SSD is as good as dead. Many such owners are usually trying to pwn off their used SSDs this way.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> They still won't provide the speed and latency of a true SSD. They are at best twice better than mechanical drives. SSDs are 5 times better than mechanical drives.





Confused_user said:


> Budget-4800, *not a penny more..*



Not much choice around within the quoted price restriction. I am not sure of that ADATA model, but Transcend SSD720 doesn't have much problem. It does have good endurance, but the TRIM takes time to kick in when compared to others with higher price tag. 

Either the OP should increase his budget or wait till he can afford it- or SSHD. Google out for 'Seagate momentus XT' reviews. Nothing can replace SSDs for now, but with the restricted budget you really have limited choices. On most counts, most of the recently available SSDs don't have degrade in performance even after 24- 27TB host write, which would take a lot of time to reach for many types of users. But I would eBay to be honest.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> They still won't provide the speed and latency of a true SSD. They are at best twice better than mechanical drives. SSDs are 5 times better than mechanical drives.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



go to ebay and see there is a new toshiba ssd which is sold to *57* members, are they all fooled?
it is not a individual ssd but a lot of ssd's taken from laptops bulkly,
the intel one i got was powered on 2 times only, and 100% life in intel utility(cant remember name)
though there were minor scratches, it is really a new unused ssd, im using it in my laptop and it is excellent(laptop 5 years old and mow back to life again, speedy)


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

> go to ebay and see there is a new toshiba ssd which is sold to 57 members, are they all fooled?


Probably.


> the intel one i got was powered on 2 times only, and 100% life in intel utility(cant remember name)


Lucky you.


I am not saying that all SSDs sold on eBay are fraudulent, but the risk of buying such a one there is much higher as there is no way to cross check. I have seen people trying to pwn off used SSDs when I was in the market for one. I decided to go for a new one instead.

- - - Updated - - -



The Sorcerer said:


> Not much choice around within the quoted price restriction. I am not sure of that ADATA model, but Transcend SSD720 doesn't have much problem. It does have good endurance, but the TRIM takes time to kick in when compared to others with higher price tag.
> 
> Either the OP should increase his budget or wait till he can afford it- or SSHD. Google out for 'Seagate momentus XT' reviews. Nothing can replace SSDs for now, but with the restricted budget you really have limited choices. On most counts, most of the recently available SSDs don't have degrade in performance even after 24- 27TB host write, which would take a lot of time to reach for many types of users. But I would eBay to be honest.



OP can go for a 64 GB one of a more reputed company imo to use as a boot drive.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> OP can go for a 64 GB one of a more reputed company imo to use as a boot drive.



You get older ADATA drives and Kingston V/UV series for that price. I doubt you get Kingston HyperX 3K 90GB in India either. Not many choices if you think about it. Bare minimum you get is 120gigs.


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

^^True story.


----------



## game22 (Jun 7, 2014)

Or, you could consider this one as well:

Kingston 120 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (SUV100S37A/120G)

Kingston 120 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (SUV100S37A/120G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 8, 2014)

I would be careful in buying cheaper SSDs, especially after reading this:
AnandTech | An Update to Kingston SSDNow V300: A Switch to Slower Micron NAND


----------

